# Bedtime Noises?



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone's 'tiel make "bedtime noises?" Finley has always made them, but I thought it was a baby thing he would grow out of. He is now just over 6 months though, is whistling a little bit and playing around with singing, and is just going through his first molt... He still makes them (which is fine by me... it's adorable). Our routine is to put him back in his cage about an hour before bed, then he eats. He now usually climbs up to his "bed" perch on his own now, then he waits to be covered. I cover him at bedtime, then turn off the lights and say, "goodnight Finley" in a whisper. He then makes his "bedtime sounds" haha! The best way I can describe it is like baby pteradactyl noises.... like a quiet, raspy noise. I've tried looking it up and haven't found anything.... so anyone's 'tiel make the same noises?

And because he's cute


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

YES!!! My guy does that right after I cover him say goodnight I love you. then he makes that little noise, only once then he's quiet. He is almost a year and half, so I guess they don't grow out of it. He also sleeps on the same perch every night. I can't rearrange his cage too much because he would be lost without that sleeping perch.


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yay!!! So glad to hear others do it too, and that he might not grow out of it! Isn't it the cutest??? Finley has his sleeping perch too, and snuggles against one of those fleecy cuddle corners. Too cute. I've never heard of another 'tiel making that noise. Every time I've searched, it's just those who scream because they don't want to go to bed! We don't have that problem here


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Ours scream because they DO want to go to bed. They're very particular about when they get lights out.

When their cage is covered, though, they do make some raspy chirping noises for a little while before falling asleep.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles does it if she has been in bed for a while (she also has her standard perch) and she does it if I try to sneak out to boot camp at 5.30am.
It's a cute little sqweaky noise.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I looove their bedtime noises. Mine peep and chirp a bit after I cover them (and hiss during), and then peep when I turn the light out to go to bed. If I turn it on again at any point in the night for whatever reason, they peep, and peep again when it goes out. So adorable.


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

mine is a white face male. not sure if that makes a difference, I doubt it. I do love the noised he makes


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

That's too funny that you all enjoy the bedtime noises as much as I do! Lol


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

All of my birds (4'Tiels & 2 Parrotlets) make happy bedtime noise. All of them do a soft muted little chirpy that is different from their daytime chirps, but they will also do beak grinding, especially if they were snuggling before getting put to bed. I find it soothing to hear them do this because it means my babies are happy. 

It might sound strange, but if i'm putting someone to bed and they don't do it, then I will remove that one and cuddle with them a few minutes 1:1 
It's sort of my way of knowing if they got enough attention that day and helps to reassure them. 

Starting to think that Pancakes is on to me though, because he/she has started spreading wings when we get to the door. It makes it impossible to place on the perch, so I bring him/her back, give a few kisses and snuggles, then we go into the cage for night. Smart bird


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I always tell them "nigh night" and walk out and they scream for me to come back to play. My father who stays up later than me covers them. He says they get hissy and then when he turns out the lights they peep. And sometimes he'll hear cracking seeds  Bedtime snack I guess


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> I always tell them "nigh night" and walk out and they scream for me to come back to play. My father who stays up later than me covers them. He says they get hissy and then when he turns out the lights they peep. *And sometimes he'll hear cracking seeds*  Bedtime snack I guess


It's possible he is hearing the beak grinding. It sounds a lot like cracking seeds, especially if you don't see them doing it to know that's what it is. If that's the case then it means you have happy happy birds


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually he taken a peek. They really do snack


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey makes a few night noises, but not many. They are cute but short. He doesn't say goodnight yet, but does say a 'soon to be' version of I love you, mostly at bedtime so far. It is getting clearer by the day. He seems to prefer sleeping at his food dish now. The first few nights he slept on one of his ladders, but now seems to prefer to sleep closer to breakfast, I guess.


----------

